# Solved: WMP causing 25% CPU use?



## sparsons6183 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all!

Thanks in advance for your help. I'm really puzzled as to why Windows Media Player would be doing this, but look at these screen shots. Why in the world would it be using 25%?










What the heck is this, and more importantly, how do I make it stop?

This is an interesting little clue too..after a day at work, it displayed this same message about downloading Led Zeppelin III..see the screenshot..










Any ideas would help a lot. I have no clue when it comes to controlling these things. Thanks a lot!

Sam :up:


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

1. In Windows Media Player turn off media sharing

in the library tab right click on it > click "media sharing" unclick the media sharing tab and click ok

2. if you still get high cpu usage Turn off the "WMPnetwk.exe" service
Under the "RUN" command in the start menu type "services.msc"
Scroll down to "Windows media player network sharing"
Double click and under startup type set to disabled, then hit the stop button, then OK

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...exe-and-wmpnetwkexe-and-why-are-they-running/

.


----------



## sparsons6183 (Jun 13, 2008)

That did it! 

More specfically, step 2 did it. Just so the very noobish (like me) know, in order to see the process fully stop you must reboot your PC. I sat and played the intro to Dragon Age: Origins while it was stopping and 20+ mins later no change in CPU idle. However, now that I've restarted I am getting a beautiful 03% idle just like before, and I'm very very happy about that. Thank you so much for the help on this one Mumbodog. 

Step 1 didn't work for me because I think Windows 7 has a different configuration than Vista does. I didn't get the option of "Media Sharing" for some reason. There are a couple of options in "Streaming" but I didn't see anything that specifically called out to me. I'm sure it was right under my nose. Well, thanks again for your help. I truly appreciate it. That's another thing off my To-Do list! Now I can concentrate on more important things, like beating DAO! 

Cheers,

Sam!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad it is resolved, please mark this thread "Solved"

.


----------

